# ants in my pants!



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

well only one day to matching panel (24 hours and 45 mins) and I am so restless, didn't sleep, woke up with sneezes and a nasty sore throat (I think stress of ofsted and matching panel) and my stomach is churning.  any tips for matching panel ladies? I know its the same set up etc as approval panel, but do they ask loads of questions?  maybe I'll just let dh talk- he always seems to come out with the right things when it matters.  

in regards to the video we have had to do- it is on oneof those tiny camcorder tapes- is itokay to take it along just like that?


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi BG

No advice I'm afraid as we are a long way off this stage!  However I wanted to wish you oodles of luck (not that you need it) I really hope that the next 24hrs and 25mins are not too bad!!

xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi BG, 

Afraid I'm the same, no tips as not there yet, but just to wish you loads of luck - I'm sure you wont need it! Will be thinking of you!!!

Lou xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Boomer

Sorry like the other lovely ladies I've no advice about going to matching panel, from what you are saying you have to attend?

We never did for either of ours so even though we've been to matching panel, we haven't if you know what I mean.

Wishing you loads of luck, you'll not need it though.

reference the sore throat, I always get a sore throat when I'm stressed about something, once what I've stressed about has been & gone my throat goes back to normal, hope you feel a bit better soon.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Loads of  for tomorrow !! 

Sorry haven't got to panel yet so cant offer any advice 
Im sure the other lovely ladies will have some good tips for you 

xx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Boomer,

no advice from here....just wishing you lots of luck, i hope the day flies by for you.

We don't go to the matching panel?? Or make a video, so can't help,

can't wait to hear from you tommorow,

XXXXRuthie


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Same from me I'm afraid - I can't offer you any advice cos haven't been there yet.  But I can wish you loads and loads of good luck (which I'm sure you won't need). 

Will be thinking of you and awaiting your good news!

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

*LOTS AND LOTS OF LUCK BOOMER*

Ooops, have no idea what I've done there, hope that comes out ok.

No tips I'm afraid, as we've got that joy to come... but just be yourself..(that's the advice SW gave us) and you'll fly through it.

Lots and lots of luck, can't wait to hear all about it... make sure you give us lots of detail so I know what to expect.

C xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Boomer

Good luck to you for tomorrow.  Like the others I can't give any advice.  Like Andrea, although we've been to matching panel we never had to attend.

Can't wait to read your post tomorrow.

Enjoy these last few hours and don't panic, you'll be absolutly fine.

Karen x


----------



## lisaw36 (Nov 30, 2003)

Good luck Boomer - as you know I am way behind you but will be thinking of you tomorrow. 

LisaW
x


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Boomer
Just wanted to wish you all the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Try and relax but can only imagine that will be totally impossible!!!
Gill


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

aw thanks girls!! so no one else has been to their matching panel it is standard now in our LA. I can be the ff guinea pig hurrah!

feeling a little more settled- have kept busy today researching laptops (have to give mine back to work when I start adoption leave), planting hanging baskets, and I just gavemyself a post- ofsted pre-mummy treat- I have re-employed our old cleaning lady for a one off spring clean when we are in the middle of intros (well all being well at panel!) so I know strawberry will be coming to a very squeaky clean house, and a less stressed mummy and daddy.

I shall report back tomorrow (if ll goes well I might be a bit tipsy when I post!!)


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Good luck for tomorrow Boomerang!

Ange x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

I know we'll be attending ours when the time comes... so lots of details please Boomer!!!!!!
Best of luck, again...will be thinking of you!!
Love Cx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Boomer,

Wishing you tons of luck for tomorrow.  Can't wait to hear your news.

Laine


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Just wanted to say all the best for tomorrow...looking forward to hearing your news which I'm sure will be good!!!!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry no advice from me either but i'm sending loads of positive vibes your way hun  i can't wait to hear how you get on, good luck

pam xx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Boomer, I'm afraid I have no tips either only to think through to the other side, I will be the same as you when we go to panel I will probably spend most of my time in the loo 

I am looking forward to your good news tomorrow, I'm soo excited we are all going to be mummys soon 

LOL Keli


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Boomer,
Just sending love and best wishes for tomorrow, let us know how it goes.
Love JD x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Boomer

We did attend matching panel and it really wasn't half as nerve wracking as approval panel. We were only asked a couple of questions, one of which threw me a bit (about how we thought we'd cope with a teenager who could possibly reject me), and apparently I answered really well   - rambled on about when my sister disowned our parents, and we had to let her realise in her own time etc etc (boring!). 

It is basically a formality. Your sw and strawberrys' sw are 99.9999% sure you will be approved as her parents. And if there are any awkward moments where you get stuck, one or both sw's will step in for you.

Good luck, not that you'll need it. Look forward to reading your post tomorrow.

Thinking of you
xx


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Good luck this morning Boomer.  Thinking of you.  Hoping to hear some fabulous news from you later on even though you might be tipsy.   .


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Good Luck Today Boomer  

Can't wait to read your update  

Kim xxx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

we did it!!!
will post later with the goss.......... (if I m in any fit state)


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Weh hey!

Well done mummy!!

Enjoy your day and dont forget to tell us all!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Natsxx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Well done!!

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*​
Lou xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

WOO HOO !!! FANTASTIC NEWS, 
CONGRATULATIONS MUMMY & DADDY​
pam xx


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Yippee!!!  Congratulations on your fantastic news - you are a MUMMY!!!!

Enjoy your celebrations - I hope that champagne is flowing!  I will certainly have a drink for you tonight!

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Wey Hey!

CONGRATULATIONS MUMMY!

           

Kim xxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Really pleased to hear your news, you must be so excited!


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!
Brilliant news. You must be over the moon.!

Kizziex


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WOO HOO 


 on becoming a mummy 

FANBLOOMINGTASTIC!!!!!

WE NEED DETAILS 

love
suzie xx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

right- goss- they asked us:
what our plans were for livingwithout the massive disposable incomewe were used to (we said we have not been spending all of it as we have been saving- so not used to spending it all and also have the savings)

what my support network/ conacts with other mums and kids would be like (I outlined all the groups I had looked into nd friends with young chn- luckily these had been referred to in the form f)

strawb is having teething issues- so they asked how Iwill manage with dh onnights and meon my own (sw ansered and said "i think if she can manage six severely autistic boys one two year old with teething problems will be okay)

and they queried a medical issue we had said "no" to but they initially though dd had, but has now been ruled out

honestly, every question was not really a question that would be a decision maker, just a way of saying "make sure you are aware of this"- just like approval panel- so we are dead chuffed!
right, must go get champers from freezer before it explodes.

and I am about to explode with emotion, love, exhaustion...

boomer
x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

FABULOUS NEWS BOOMER

MANY CONGRATULATIONS - YOU ARE A MUMMY !!!    

I bet you can't believe it. Enjoy your build up.. when do intros start?

Love Cxx


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

I have tears in my eyes - Congratulations - I am so pleased for you

T xxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you - cant wait till you get her home i bet!!!


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Great news! Congrats Mummy


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations, so pleased for you both.

Can't wait to hear that you've brought Strawyberry home to her new patch   

love
Cindy


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*       

Brilliant news Boomer and DH.... get as much feet up as you possibly can and enjoy your champers!!!!!

Hope you will be meeting and welcoming little Strawberry home very soon

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

WELL DONE BOOMER AND DH!!!!
not long till you are a family     

kj xxxxx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks girls... intros start next wednesday- one week today!!


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

That's great Boomer lets hope the week flies by for you till you meet your baby girl!!!!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

That's great news Boomer.  Hope you enjoyed the champers    Given you some bubbles as a congratulations present!!

Have you got a schedule yet for intro's?

Good luck with the teething, can recommend good old calgel and homepathic powders.

Karen x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations Boomer & DH.


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

hiya- karen they do theintros planning (schedule) weds morning and we meet her weds afternoon- they have already booked the midway meeting (16th) and placement date (22nd).... worth noting that I will be computer-less over that time as I have to give my work laptop back and am waiting for Dell to have another sale so we can afford to buy one from them!


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Boomer

So excited for you... but so traumatised that you wont be in touch with updates!!!! I know you'll be too exhausted anyway, I know I was during intros.
Our planning meeting was on Friday 13th May and we met our dd straight after. Never forget that day. Still seems surreal. She came home on Monday 23rd May and life has never been the same again.

I remember how awkward we felt when intro's started. And although the foster parents were fantastic, we didn't presume anything. I think it was maybe day 5 or 6 when we plucked up the courage to take our camcorder, and the foster parents were astounded that it'd taken us so long! They said other adopters had come all kitted out on the first day!
My only regret is that I didnt take my camera that first day to capture our first meeting.

And on the days that we went to their house and took our dd out for a walk, we hadn't thought to take our brand new buggy! I assumed that because they had everything she needed there, we'd just use theirs. I was too frightened of taking over (silly as it sounds now). So be prepared (ie. car seat, pushchair and even nappies and wipes incase she needs a change while you're alone!)

Best of luck with your intros, and hoping that you feel that completeness (if not a little overwhelmed and exhausted!!)

xx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks ever!
we don't have a camcorder!!!
but the buggy thing etc- yes we are all set with that. will have tofindout what nappies, etc she has when we first visit. sound weird but Icannot wait to gointo boots and buy nappies!!!!


----------

